# Odd habit:



## Sojuuk (Jun 24, 2007)

I know of the somewhat normal cleaning your teeth and fingernails, however, my brown rat likes to clean my EYEs. terrifying i assure you. Any other strange cleaners about?


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Yeah, that would freak me out... Once I was feeling brave and shut my eyes really tight while Sevilla was exploring, and she ended up grooming my eyebrows and eye lashed, but I doubt I would have stood for her grooming my eyeBALLS.!


----------



## RoRo (Mar 10, 2008)

No, mine has a ear fetish... CONGRATULATIONS NUMNUMS YOUR A NORMAL RAT NOW! Sojuuk's rat has you beat.


----------



## portkeytonowhere (Dec 24, 2007)

My rat grooms my arm lol I dont know how weird that is but it isnt the normal hands and fingers.


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

My rat doesn't groom my teeth but he does trim my nails. He grooms where ever he feels like it, eyebrows, face, arm, leg. I hate it when he wants to groom inside my nose.


----------



## RatboyIsaac (Mar 22, 2008)

Sometimes my rats lick my eyes when they are closed.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

my rats lick my eyes, i like it, it tickles, im not that scared of being bitten, i know it would hurt like death but i've felt worse

they also lick my ears, nose, mouth, cheeks....they are heel nippers, it tickles the heck out of me lol


----------



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

i thought i'd give my ratty a chance at grooming my chin .. but he bit it .. i got scared .. so we're taking it slow =p


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

A couple of mine really enjoy cleaning my eyebrows and eyelashes. 

Not helpful as I am very eye-squeamish XD


----------



## ipopcorn (Feb 25, 2008)

I have a rodentist he climbed in my mouth litterally front paws and entire head when a yawned one day and then picked something out of my teeth!


----------



## braomius (Mar 21, 2008)

My rat started with the habbit of cleaning my teeth, id let her. Now she wants to go in my mouth and clean, she cries if i try to stop her haha


----------



## S-Harkey (Feb 13, 2008)

My rats have tried to groom my eyelashes... and my lips. One of them enjoys just sticking her nose in my mouth, but its more like shes thinking "Hm... that looks dark and warm... wonder if I can fit in there" rather than "lets groom!" Needless to say she doesn't get a long amount of time to decide if she can fit or not.


----------



## Gobo (Mar 6, 2008)

yeah i had a nice job one day of trying to pry Donut from my bottom lip that he was clinging to desperatly trying to stick his head in my mouth. my roommate thought this was hilarious *glares*


----------



## Screechy (Dec 28, 2007)

My ratties love to stick their nosies in my ears and sniff till i can't stand it! 
And then they lick my lips and pry my mouth open......especially SERENA, man if I let her have her way I'd end up swallowing her.......ugh, what a fur ball heehee


----------



## Ashalilly (Mar 27, 2008)

I am surprised no one has mentioned the nose cleanings. Sadie is 6 months old and when she is not running around incessantly, she is sticking her entire snout up my nostril! Very strange...I would almost prefer the eyes :roll:


----------



## xampx (Dec 31, 2006)

Carrot scratched my eyeball once :s She isn't too interested in eyes although she LOVES the bfs nose. Mine just isnt good enough for her lol


----------

